

Android bug reports are bugs themselves - lakerz16

I hit the sleep button on my Galaxy Nexus, but right before I put it in my pocket I felt the phone buzz.<p>I turned it back on to see what it was, and saw that the gmail app had been opened, and was in the process of sending a bug report to Google.<p>Being curious, I inspected the contents of the bug report.  It contained a screenshot and a system dump inside a txt file.  So far so good, until I noticed the size of the e-mail.  Between the two attachments, the e-mail was 7MB.<p>Firing up the 4G radio and sending off 7MB comes at a cost.  I have trouble keeping my phone charged all day if I use it a lot.  The biggest offender here is the system dump, which is 5MB.<p>A simple solution to this is to throw the bug reports into a queue, and only send them when the phone is plugged in and fully charged.
======
yock
For what it's worth, I've been recently finding this same thing lately when
turning on my Galaxy Nexus' screen. I've searched through these dumps a couple
times trying to find what might be causing them, thinking I have a misbehaving
app. It's interesting to know that someone else is seeing this.

